# Pityriasis rosea



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Has anyone ever dealt with this crap? For those (like me until recently) who have never heard of it, or don't feel like googling, it is to oversimplify a widespread rash mostly over the torso, upper legs and arms and neck. Low grade itching, the discomfort is pretty bearable in general for me at least.

So I first noticed it on my inner thighs but not on the genitals, thought maybe jock itch/fungal until I discovered it erupting up my back, upper arms, a couple spots on the neck, all over my sides/armpits, some on front stomach/chest.

Went to Dr., got the diagnosis. The fun part? No known cause, no known cure except maybe direct sunlight can sometimes help, great news as beach weather is solidly behind me, not that I'd be really keen on showing off this splotchy mess in public, but still I could try to tan it off somewhere if it wasn't fully fall now. Supposed to be more prevalent in fall and spring. So just use itch creams for any discomfort and wait.......*six to twelve weeks?!?!?!?* At least it isn't contagious, and you will likely be immune for the rest of your life, it is some sort of viral infection but no specifics are known for sure.

So I've been reading and every website says the same thing as the Dr. However many of the sites say that strenuous activity will make it worse, as will tight clothing and synthetic clothing, so avoid that and don't get your skin all hot and bothered. As you can imagine that is _terrible_ news now at the peak of mtb'ing weather. I've still been doing basic five mile exercise rides and by mile two I'm noticing that itch in my cycling shorts. I'm using powder to keep me dry in the crotch but otherwise suffering the itch.

I can't just stop riding, and I'm not into riding without padded shorts, this sucks. I think I can make it through, I just hope the worst of it passes sooner than later. I had bigger rides planned for the near future and just basic weekend fun rides that keep me sane. I'm not sure I can make it very far without the tight shorts becoming unbearable now. I can't fathom trying to ride in boxers or something though.

Anyone else been there and have any insight? I know this isn't an "injury" but it seemed the best place to post it and I needed to vent. Since it is affecting my riding more than anything other than the embarassment factor, I figured I'd mention it on MTBR.


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

My wife had something very similar to this for over 3 years with no doctor giving a firm diagnosis. She had a lightly colored lightly raised bump rash all over her chest, neck, and back. She finally went to a new one locally who said it's basically a yeast infection in the skin. She stopped eating any kind of bread or anything with yeast in it, as well as taking Acidopholous about an hour before exercising and working up a good sweat. 

With in 3 weeks, 90% of the rash was just gone. There are a few stubborn spots left, but that may be eczema. It's done wonders for her skin, and she's lost over 10 lbs to boot. 

It's an easy fix and won't hurt to try.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

No yeast means no beer! It seems like a fairly classic case that I have from what I've read. I think I'll wait out the normal time period before worrying it might be something else. Its terribly annoying right now.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

MightyDingus said:


> My wife had something very similar to this for over 3 years with no doctor giving a firm diagnosis. She had a lightly colored lightly raised bump rash all over her chest, neck, and back. She finally went to a new one locally who said it's basically a yeast infection in the skin. She stopped eating any kind of bread or anything with yeast in it, as well as taking Acidopholous about an hour before exercising and working up a good sweat.
> 
> With in 3 weeks, 90% of the rash was just gone. There are a few stubborn spots left, but that may be eczema. It's done wonders for her skin, and she's lost over 10 lbs to boot.
> 
> It's an easy fix and won't hurt to try.


LOL, this is hilarious. You realize that yeast found in food products does not cause yeast infections, right? It's more likely your wife had an immune system imbalance, or her natural bacteria were being suppressed for some other reason. The Acidopholous probably helped return her bacteria levels to normal, but not eating yeast was pointless as her body had the fungal cells naturally.

picassomoon, not eating yeast is not going to fix your problem, as pityriasis rosea is not a fungal rash. Do as the doctor said - stay away from irritating soaps, get plenty of sunlight, take oral antihistamines as necessary. It'll go away on its on....and don't scratch it!!


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

I figured it was a different type of yeast causing the problem, but with her losing the weight from the no yeast/no bread thing, I'm not about to bring that up.

Hope you find something works for you. Any kind of rash is no fun.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

MightyDingus said:


> I figured it was a different type of yeast causing the problem, but with her losing the weight from the no yeast/no bread thing, I'm not about to bring that up.


Haha, love it. :thumbsup:


----------

